# Scottish newbie, picking up on wedensday



## stu_mcl (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi guys

Picking up a mk1 quattro sport 240 on wednesday, its a bit on an unplanned change after my celica gt4 met an untimely end due to very greasy roads and a lack of ABS 

Hopefully the TT will be nearly as good as the gt4 but il need to wait and see (im a massive jap car fan but had to go back to vag cars due to insurance)

The tt is standerd.....for now 
Planning on putting harnesses in it when i get it then start looking for the usal intakes,exhaust and re maps etc...

Cheers for reading
Stuart


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Stu, Welcome to the TTF. Celica GT4 nice looking car & ultra reliable I would think....Any Pics ?
Hoggy.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

well Juha Kankinen once said that the GT4 was more suited to sitting out side of a night club than on a rally stage,, some say that the TT is for hairdressers,,,, so ,, you decide,,, anyway , welcome and enjoy  8)


----------



## stu_mcl (Sep 21, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Stu, Welcome to the TTF. Celica GT4 nice looking car & ultra reliable I would think....Any Pics ?
> Hoggy.











That was when i first got it 



roddy said:


> well Juha Kankinen once said that the GT4 was more suited to sitting out side of a night club than on a rally stage,, some say that the TT is for hairdressers,,,, so ,, you decide,,, anyway , welcome and enjoy  8)


Mine would drown out the noise inside the nightclub if it was parked outside 
It certainly handled itself well in the snow when i had it anyways...lots of sideways fun 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

nice cars,, esp the Calos Sainz model,, prob similar in performance to the TT , the the TT is , i expect , a little more sedate and a nicer environment.. 8)


----------



## stu_mcl (Sep 21, 2013)

Well my celica had about 320bhp, very stiff coilovers and alot of bracing so while the tt will be a bit slower...although it wont have the horrendous turbo lag of the celica...it will certianly be alot more refined i would think 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

stu_mcl said:


> Well my celica had about 320bhp, very stiff coilovers and alot of bracing so while the tt will be a bit slower...although it wont have the horrendous turbo lag of the celica...it will certianly be alot more refined i would think
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


 :lol: ha ha , i guess you must be getting older... :lol: :lol:


----------



## So Slow (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi and welcome

Will be interesting to see how the QS compares to the GT4, post some pic's up when you get it...............hopefully you bought the right colour........................... :wink:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Welcome Stuart.

My brother used to have a GT4, a very stunning car. He now has a TT, perhaps there's a trend starting!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  the rear bar in the qS is not suitable for mounting a harness


----------



## stu_mcl (Sep 21, 2013)

Any paticular reason? I thought it would have been perfect for it

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

stu_mcl said:


> Any paticular reason? I thought it would have been perfect for it
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


It is just a hollow aluminium tube and not strong enough


----------



## stu_mcl (Sep 21, 2013)

Ahhh i was thinking since its ment to be for "bracing" the car it would be a bit more sturdier, il have to find another way to mount them then...

Cheers for the info though 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thorpy (Sep 15, 2013)

Still new myself but welcome mate


----------



## capnjapseye (Jul 28, 2013)

Hope you enjoy your new car. Welcome.


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome from another Scottish Stuart 

Liking the GT4, my brother in law has a modded GT4. They're cracking cars.

Stuart.


----------



## stu_mcl (Sep 21, 2013)

Not had much chance to drive it other than back to my house but my first thought is....why is it so damn quite? I want noiseee, although most vag 4cyl engines sound pants so that probably isnt going to be too good an idea

Pretty impressed with the mpg though, im getting 3times what i was in the gt4 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

stu_mcl said:


> Not had much chance to drive it other than back to my house but my first thought is....why is it so damn quite? I want noiseee, although most vag 4cyl engines sound pants so that probably isnt going to be too good an idea
> 
> Pretty impressed with the mpg though, im getting 3times what i was in the gt4
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


did you get on some decent roads or was it just M8


----------



## stu_mcl (Sep 21, 2013)

roddy said:


> stu_mcl said:
> 
> 
> > Not had much chance to drive it other than back to my house but my first thought is....why is it so damn quite? I want noiseee, although most vag 4cyl engines sound pants so that probably isnt going to be too good an idea
> ...


Only really the m8 then from bathgate too linlithgow which is one of ma favorite roads but there was too much traffic for fun 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

dont know that road


----------



## stu_mcl (Sep 21, 2013)

Only picture i have of it just now after i got her home yestarday 









Just gave her a quick going over with some autoglym deep shine polish and then a layer of dodo juice light fantastic which has made a huge diffrence to the paintwork 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rinalsa (Sep 16, 2013)

Very nice mate, I like these but wife wants 4 seat one.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

looking nice,,, OEM ?


----------



## stu_mcl (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah its all standered atm 

Few questions for you guys

What bulb sizes do i need for the inteior lights inc boot and glovebox

And what size bulbs are the rear no plate light bulbs and how does the cover come off?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

the number plate lights,, slide sideways ( irc outwards )and lever ( v small screw driver ) the end out ( watch paint work ) ,,, replace with same bulb or brighter if you want,, some folk fit led ones,,, very often the fiting breaks but dont worry they are cheap and always ( unless yours are good new ones ) look much smarter .
cant help w others, never had to do them,, but just remove and replace w similar


----------



## stu_mcl (Sep 21, 2013)

Cheers man al have a look and get the sizes off the bulbs so i can order some led ones 

Gave her a good polish using autoglym deep shine and high resin polish then a wax using dodo juice light fantastic 














































Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------

